# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ PSP

## pliktras

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ..ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΗΡΘΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ PSP KAI MOY EIΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ...ΤΟ ΕΠΙΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΤΠΤ ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ ΜΕΣΑ ...ΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΡΙΞΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΤΩ..Η ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΚ ΚΑΙ Ο ΦΟΡΤΙΣΤΗΣ..ΜΠΗΚΑ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΠΤ....ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ Η ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ? ...ΤΟ ΠΣΠ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ...ΟΥΤΕ  ΜΕ ΤΗ  ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΣΤΗ..

----------


## stom

Γραφε με μικρα..
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να του εκανε καμμια αναβαθμιση που ατυχησε?
Τι psp ειναι ? 1000 2000? 3000?

----------


## eleozz

πρωτα απο ολα ρωτα τον αν εκανε καποια αναβαθμιση στο software
και αν ναι εγινε σωστα η οχι?

ελέγξε με ενα πολυμετρο αν η μπαταρια ειναι οκ (φορτισμενη)
(αν και είπες πως ουτε με τον φορτιστή λειτουργί)

----------


## pliktras

λοιπον μετρησα με το πολυμετρο,( το πρωτο πραγμα που εκανα) ..μια χαρα..ολα ..και ο φορτιστης και η μπαταρια..εξαλου πηγα και σε φιλο και εβαλα και φορτιστη και μπαταρια απο το δικο του.. μπαταρια 3.45v ελεγε (το πολυμετρο)απο 3.6v... αναβαθμιση δεν του εκανε ..και ειναι το πσπ 3000

----------


## xifis

εχει εγγυηση?εξουσιοδοτημενο σερβις το πηγε?ας το παει να πει οτι απλα δε δουλευει.θα βρουν αυτοι την ακρη.

----------


## pliktras

λοιπον η μονη λυση ειναι το σερβις ..αλλα εγγυηση το παιδι την εχασε οποτε ..θα πληρωσει κανονικα...

----------

